# Any red frogs as vibrant as an Azureus that are equally as easy and community to care



## psychedelicwonders (Oct 15, 2008)

Are there any red PDF that are equally as easy to care for and can be community such as auratus, azureus or leucs?

And ones that are a reasonable price range... I'm not talking about 100+ for a red frog.

any where in the 20-60 range?


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Well there are a few things that come to mind. $20 is way low for any frog, whatever it is. Azureus are not a community frog generally, as females are very agressive.

I hate to say it, but VIBRANT red frogs are generally expensive. Glacts come to mind, as much more reasonable, $70 or so I think. But they are usually not that bright red, more of a dull red. They can be somewhat shy too. Your RED RED frogs are vents, pumilio, retics. You might consider tri-colors. They are red and do well in groups. I don't know what they go for.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

'tricolors'/anthonyi come to mind also....~40-50$ for most well started juvis. The Santa Isabel are more 'red'....rust, and can be color supplemented successfully.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ca...dobates-tricolor-e-anthonyi-intermediate.html

S


----------



## psychedelicwonders (Oct 15, 2008)

hmm. 

yeah thats not really the look I'm going for.

i was hoping there way maybe a "camo" colored fire engine/neon red frog like the auratus or azureus.

guess not, thanks guys.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

There are several Pumilo that look like that, but they are gonna cost $$$ Just for fun, look up Silverstonei. Not available, but up your alley.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Not a "vibrant red" more of a red-orange, but it might fit the bill.

mantella auantiaca milotympanum

The "ruby" mantella.

much smaller than the dendros you mentioned. 
They can be kept in groups, similar care than dendros but need cooler temps. Plenty of care info on the net.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

They're not solid red - but have a look at Iquitos Red/Orange ventrimaculatus.

Cheers,


----------



## psychedelicwonders (Oct 15, 2008)

What kind of frog is this? Is it a dendro?

http://www.ecu.edu/cs-cas/biology/images/summersfig6.jpg

Also, on this website, there is a bright red frog with black spots and blue legs... thats pretty much what I'm looking for... its towards the bottom of the thumbnails...

http://www.ecu.edu/cs-cas/biology/images/summersfig3.jpg


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

They are Pumilo
Josh's Frogs - Dendrobates Pumilio 'Strawberry' - Poison Dart Frogs


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Pumilio would also not be recommended as a beginner frog.

As mentioned the tricolor, or red galactonotus. Though galactonotus can be tough to find as they are not easily bred.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/17152-dendrobates-galactonotus-intermediate.html


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Also what about yellow? Leucs are a great start frog:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13015-dendrobates-leucomelas-novice.html


----------



## Jaeger (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm going to be a curmudgeon here and suggest that, while a bold, brightly colored frog is a lot of fun, perhaps color isn't THE primary variable to consider when adding a living creature to your care.

Try to find a beginner level species that is relatively straightforward to care for, that you find appealing, and isn't rediculously endangered or impossible to breed in captivity. Build your experience, and enjoy!

As a beginner myself, I purchased a trio of leucomelas, almost as an afterthought, from someone who was thinning their collection. Turned out to be my favorite--the most lively, vocal, and prolific frogs in my collection so far.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

I've found that over time the color of the frog merely makes a difference in terms of how easy it is to spot them. Their behavior, their calls...make each species special for me.

I even dig the 'little brown frogs' that many folks overlook.

Bill


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

elmoisfive said:


> I've found that over time the color of the frog merely makes a difference in terms of how easy it is to spot them. Their behavior, their calls...make each species special for me.
> 
> I even dig the 'little brown frogs' that many folks overlook.
> 
> Bill


Very true Bill! Gotta love those little zaparo rocket frogs. 

Jason


----------

